# Safe to connect UPS with Inverter ??



## bajaj151 (Jun 4, 2010)

I have Microtek 800VA inverter.

I am planning to buy double battery Luminous UPS (arnd 30min backup) which I want to connect with Inverter. Is it safe to connect UPS with Inverter ??

OR It's better to connect PC directly with Inverter ?


----------



## hansraj (Jun 4, 2010)

Since the difference in ups output and inverter output is of sine wave output and saw tooth output, its my personal opinion that it should not make any difference to feed an ups with saw tooth voltage. Wait for the opinion of some expert as its my assumption. I did use this sort of config for some time and my ups at times used to beep even with inv supply on and it used to switch off in 8-10 mins then. This behaviour was random and I could never figure out why did that happen. But no damage in my case ever.

To connect PC directly to inv: it may have some serious repurcussions... i never tried that.


----------



## g160689 (Jun 4, 2010)

pc do run with direct connection with inverter. there is no need to buy the ups. just use a surge protection extension.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 6, 2010)

I tried connecting PC directly with UPS. But the problem is as I Switch off the main..
PC restarts. But on Inverter..it worked for 2.5hrs

Isit possible to avoid restart ?


----------



## sartam (Jun 6, 2010)

g160689 said:


> pc do run with direct connection with inverter. there is no need to buy the ups. just use a surge protection extension.


 


bajaj151 said:


> I tried connecting PC directly with UPS. But the problem is as I Switch off the main..
> PC restarts. But on Inverter..it worked for 2.5hrs
> 
> Isit possible to avoid restart ?


 
You need to ensure that the Inverter has the same or higher rating than your UPS, if you want to connect ur UPS to the Inverter. Some techie can correct me here...

Secondly, I have observed that there is a small lag when the power switches to Inverter battery and this may cause your PC to shut down.
Whereas with the UPS there is genarally no lag, else what good is the UPS 
Also ensure the Inverter is a Pure-Sine wave type to avoid any damage to delicate electrical and electronic devices.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 10, 2010)

Waiting for more replies !!!


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> I tried connecting PC directly with UPS. But the problem is as I Switch off the main..
> PC restarts. But on Inverter..it worked for 2.5hrs
> 
> Isit possible to avoid restart ?



This is happening, cause your UPS cannot take the system load. It is not a logic error. Calibrate your system power requirement, and buy a UPS respectively.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have Emerge Wipro UPS 525

My Configuration:

Zebronics Antibiotic Cabinet
Intel 915GAV
P4 3.0 GHz
Samsung DVD-W
Seagate SATA HDD (320GB) 
Seagate SATA HDD (500GB)
2*1 GB 400MHZ Transcend Ram
Nvidia 7300GS GPU


--> Last I replaced my battery around 2.5yrs back.

&

Inverter : *www.microtekdirect.com/upseb_850va.php

Can I connect PC directly with Inverter ??


----------



## ramandeepsingh (Aug 4, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> I have Microtek 800VA inverter.
> 
> I am planning to buy double battery Luminous UPS (arnd 30min backup) which I want to connect with Inverter. Is it safe to connect UPS with Inverter ??
> 
> OR It's better to connect PC directly with Inverter ?



You can buy Luminous Inverter with Built in UPS, it will work both UPS and Normal Mode, Just you have to do is when you turn on your pc, put inverter on ups mode, and when pc not in use, put inverter on normal mode with the help of a switch on inverter. So, there is no need to buy extra ups, Just buy UPS equipped Luminous Invertor.


----------

